# The UK-MMA "Sup?" Thread



## AlanS

What have you guys been up to? What *are *you up to? What's going on in your world?

I've felt we only come on to post the odd thread/rant on MMA, and a few questions on training and that is the sole purpose of this forum...

But what of the people *behind* the keyboard?

I thought this is a good way to get to know each other better, socialse a little.

So what's going on with you guys?


----------



## SanshouMatt

I'd personally have gone with "Sup?" rather then the diatribe but yeah, good point! 

Common room though? are we still students?

So err me, new house, baby on the way (in 6 weeks).

Still trying to get something going with writing about MMA, yes, I will actually launch a site this year and need to check with BE about getting the rights to somestuff I did for them but never really got paid on which would be nice to have credit for. Might actually start writing about UK MMA again but got so burned out on the whole thing a few years back I've not even been to a live UK event in about 5 years.

Anyone who wants misinformed and ranty articles for an MMA site (or amusing fighter interviews), just hit me up, they will at least be entertaining and ensure people log in to argue which is kind of my thing.

Still not training as I'm going for knee surgery finally this year but my bench unspotted is at 78kg 5X5 4X a week as of today and I'm cycling 30-40k a day as well as doing the usual lifting nonsense. Determined to get back to BJJ toward the end of the year particualrly as there is a new Gi and No-Gi place just around the corner from my new house.

Oh and I'm looking for a new job despite already having one and off for an interview in Amsterdam tomorrow.. Wish me luck mother****ers.

Peace.


----------



## AlanS

lol I see your point, the thread has been retitled 

6 weeks till the fun begins huh? Make the most of it bud, I can't believe Lily and Rosie are 7 1/2 months old already, it flies by soooo fast dude.

Ranty articles........you?.......GET OUT 

Got a run of 7 day shifts which means seven days of getting up at 3am if I want to factor in time for exercise too, as well as 2 clingy, grumpy girls (very grumpy as they're teething. Luckily the BCAA's are taking away any muscle soreness.


----------



## Natasha

Thought I'd join in 

I just started working in insurance which is... Uhm great fun. I do enjoy the hard work though most of the time.

I'm also training for a judo competition that's next month. It's my first one so pretty nervous, competing at under 57kg and I'm used to training with people over 80kg so I'm hoping that will help me!


----------



## AlanS

Wow good luck with that Natasha  training with bigger people should give you a bit of extra "umph" when it comes to handling people lighter than you're used to.

Insurance? Uhm, yeah probably as much fun as working in Corporate Security like me 

I've been pulling 7 straight day shifts, so 7 days of waking up at 0330hrs to try and exercise when I'm too exhausted, to go to work for 12hrs, and come home and spend 30 minutes with my girls before their bedtime  can't wait for my days off to come.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Security? won't tell you who I work for then.. you may have some hate for me Al..


----------



## AlanS

Come on Matt. Out with it :-D


----------



## SanshouMatt

If you work for us I'd just like to say it's not my fault...

G4S

I'll get my coat.


----------



## AlanS

Uuuuuuh yeah. Not great are they lol. I'm Securitas, not much better tbh hah.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Thank f**k for that, I was worried you worked for us for a second, I shall breathe a sigh of relief.. of sorts.. I still have the stormtrooper discussion with people in the office...

View attachment 576


----------



## willpac

Here we go starting my third years teaching kindergarten and elementary students as the year starts in march. Have to work between two schools now one in the morning and the other in the afternoon. Got given 5 and 6 years old's as my main classes for kindergarten but in Asian take off a year so 4 and 5 year old's. First real day today after some practice days chaos but think i have co Korean teacher who can at least help with the basics. But they seem a good bunch sure it will be a good year.

My training has been really hit and miss mainly because it gets damn cold here like in the minuses all day so when you finish work you just feel like going home and just getting warm. But the its getting warmer and Koreans love cycling and by the rivers they have special paths so i can get to my Thai boxing class in 10 mins and no need to get a bus and also there are no set times now so it ok. So i hope to go more nowadays depending how its goes at work ha ha


----------



## Gods of War MMA

I'm 3.5 weeks out from my next title fight and 2nd week in to the Zero To Hero Contender Challenge as a Principle Coach.

I indulged my inner geek at the weekend and went to a Black Library event in Nottingham, spent most of the day rolling round on the floor with my twin toddlers and then its been paperwork since I got home from 3 hours of teaching classes.

Bedtime reading on the Kindle tonight will be Master of the Battlefield by Paul K Davis , I've finished 'Fightnomics' by Reed Kuhn and 'The Sports Gene-Talent, Practice and the Truth about Success' by David Epstein recently and would recommend them both.

Just read this back and realised I sound like the kind of kid who would have been stuffed into a locker at school.


----------



## AlanS

These night shifts I'm on have been the perfect opportunity to catch up on my 3DS time. Patrol, Mario, Patrol, Mario, Patrol, Streetfighter, Home


----------



## SanshouMatt

Ha ha, Black Library events!!! I had to Google it, yeah, I was one of those warhammer nerds at school too, had no idea it was still a big thing! I'd probably actually love an event like that now, I embrace the nerd/geekness now, mainly because I'll kick your ass if you tell me its stupid and then I'll set Joe Lauzon and Josh Barnett on you!!

BTW, have you guys seen how massively into wargaming, fantasy and magic the gathering Barnett is??? Who'da thunk?


----------



## davidmorcegao

Gods of War MMA said:


> I'm 3.5 weeks out from my next title fight and 2nd week in to the Zero To Hero Contender Challenge as a Principle Coach.
> 
> I indulged my inner geek at the weekend and went to a Black Library event in Nottingham, spent most of the day rolling round on the floor with my twin toddlers and then its been paperwork since I got home from 3 hours of teaching classes.
> 
> Bedtime reading on the Kindle tonight will be Master of the Battlefield by Paul K Davis , I've finished 'Fightnomics' by Reed Kuhn and 'The Sports Gene-Talent, Practice and the Truth about Success' by David Epstein recently and would recommend them both.
> 
> Just read this back and realised I sound like the kind of kid who would have been stuffed into a locker at school.


can you ok my new thread in the grappling sub forum? it needs mod approval 

to answer the OP, i'm practicing my portuguese and re-learning some japanese


----------



## AlanS

I've approved it for ya mate  and moved it to the Club section.


----------



## davidmorcegao

ah nice one alan, thanks


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Have I acquired enough power on this forum to veto davidmorceago yet? Only kidding....nice to see you pop up again David. Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## AlanS

Only I have the power! Mm mmwaaahahahaaah!!!!

Oh, and Matt


----------



## davidmorcegao

Gods of War MMA said:


> Have I acquired enough power on this forum to veto davidmorceago yet? Only kidding....nice to see you pop up again David. Hope life is treating you well.


hahaha  everything's going good dude, how about you. you and the missus well?


----------



## AlanS

My enthusiasm for mma is waining to say the least. Couldn't be bothered with last nights UFC.


----------



## Gods of War MMA

davidmorcegao said:


> hahaha  everything's going good dude, how about you. you and the missus well?


We are mate, 2 little grapple monkies well on their way to taking their first titles at the moment. All the best with the new gym and if you are passing back down in the civilized south pop in.


----------



## davidmorcegao

Gods of War MMA said:


> We are mate, 2 little grapple monkies well on their way to taking their first titles at the moment. All the best with the new gym and if you are passing back down in the civilized south pop in.


will do mate  shandy drinkers


----------



## SanshouMatt

Shame dude, you missed arguably the best card of the year!


----------



## AlanS

SanshouMatt said:


> Shame dude, you missed arguably the best card of the year!


Sh*t the one time I thought it would suck and I miss it! I'll have to *cough cough* acquire it somehow.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Yeah, its worth a watch, if you can get fight pass then give it a try, you get 7 days free on it anyway so you can definitely watch the card for free and watch the China card and a few other bits. I've been VERY anti Fight pass but actually loved it this weekend.


----------



## AlanS

I'll be away for the weekend with very little internet connection, so good luck to our Phil aka Gods Of War MMA, he fights for the Shock n' Awe Featherweight title this coming Saturday!

Bring it home Phil!


----------



## AlanS

Went for my gym induction at work today, so I can use the facilities.

Tweaked my back opening the door.

Got my work cut out for me I think....


----------



## Jusgem

Training has taken a back seat recently but that's about to change!

Since I was last on here (Christmas I think)....

I got engaged and we are moving to London end of April so I'm thinking of training at the Sidcup dojo for jujutsu and MMA Active in Eltham for MMA and BJJ.

I've tried a couple BJJ classes and decided I'd like to get a belt there too. It's about time I pulled my finger out and got another belt in jujutsu too.

I have been to MMA active before and hear good things about both clubs but always open to feedback if anyone else knows those clubs?

Massive changes at the moment and I'm so excited!

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Jusgem

AlanS said:


> Went for my gym induction at work today, so I can use the facilities.
> 
> Tweaked my back opening the door.
> 
> Got my work cut out for me I think....


Haha, baby steps!


----------



## AlanS

Jusgem said:


> Training has taken a back seat recently but that's about to change!
> 
> Since I was last on here (Christmas I think)....
> 
> I got engaged and we are moving to London end of April so I'm thinking of training at the Sidcup dojo for jujutsu and MMA Active in Eltham for MMA and BJJ.
> 
> I've tried a couple BJJ classes and decided I'd like to get a belt there too. It's about time I pulled my finger out and got another belt in jujutsu too.
> 
> I have been to MMA active before and hear good things about both clubs but always open to feedback if anyone else knows those clubs?
> 
> Massive changes at the moment and I'm so excited!
> 
> What's everyone else up to?


Congratulations   

Exciting times ahead indeed, me and the family will be moving soon too, a 2-Bed mid-terrace is not ideal once the twins start growing to be more mobile (which is happening at an ALARMING RATE!!!!).

I'm in the middle of a run of 7 nightshifts, workouts can only happen right after a nightshift as my daytime is spent with the girls, so super knackered before I evening open the gym door (which I now do incident-free I may add).

Got the boxing gloves back on for the first time in almost a year at 5am this morning and done a few rounds on the heavy bag, my scrawny arms don't arf ache.


----------



## Jusgem

AlanS said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Exciting times ahead indeed, me and the family will be moving soon too, a 2-Bed mid-terrace is not ideal once the twins start growing to be more mobile (which is happening at an ALARMING RATE!!!!).
> 
> I'm in the middle of a run of 7 nightshifts, workouts can only happen right after a nightshift as my daytime is spent with the girls, so super knackered before I evening open the gym door (which I now do incident-free I may add).
> 
> Got the boxing gloves back on for the first time in almost a year at 5am this morning and done a few rounds on the heavy bag, my scrawny arms don't arf ache.


I love pounding a bag first thing in the morning though doesn't it make you feel great?! The whole worlds asleep and you're going at it.

Sure you get more than enough exercise looking after two little ones too.


----------



## AlanS

They do give me exercise, that's an understatement actually haha.

Gonna do light weights tomorrow morning, thing is I have such a short window to fit so much in as I need sleep, and I try to get as much time with the girls as possible because when I do dayshifts I see them for all of 30 minutes by the time I get back, then they go to bed.

Just hope my scrawny frame can take it.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Im still managing 40 mins a day, 20 mins cardio (bike) and 20 of whatever else, usually weights, im knackered form the baby being up all hours but its all good!


----------



## AlanS

Me and the wife spent our first weekend away without the twins, it felt good, but wrong at times. Went to Ronnie Scott's Jazz Club, also went past Urban Kings Gym, felt so tempted to go in and have at least a look, but the scowl Sarah gave me suggested that would be the wrong move.

Back to normality with a 3am start today to get ready for work.


----------



## AlanS

So how's finding the overhaul of UK-MMA thus far?

What you peeps been up to as of late?


----------



## SanshouMatt

Looks a bit cleaner than it was, will be interesting to see if the other bits we discussed on email happen. I'd still like somewhere for blogs to sit, that way I can rant freely! 

Have to say the UFC have been doing a better job in the last few weeks. We went from a horrendous pile of shite for about 2 months in a row to 3 great cards in a row. The Coker thing has them worried I think and they are trying harder. I cant wait to see where Coker takes things with Bellator, the rumour mill has been rife and the changes to the MMA scene could be quite large if they do wind up investing as much as has been rumoured and really start to take on the UFC on an even footing.


----------



## MMANIGHTSHIFT

Hey guys,

in terms of what we've been up to - we had our launch party last month in London for MMA Night Shift, and it was a complete hit. We're proceeding with the second event on 30th August, Number 1 Bar UK , London Bridge.

Could you please advise the best way to use your forums and website (Which is an absolute gem by the way!) to promote the event and get people talking about it?

Hope to hear from you guys soon!

Have had a good old look around this website at lots of different chats and it seems like quite the playground!


----------



## AlanS

The best way to use the forum is to read the forum rules first regarding advertising and posting links


----------



## AlanS

Just in case no one has noticed, Sports Direct (I know....) have got Clinch Gear shorts and t-shirts from £2.50

Got me 3 t-shirts just shy of £13, including a Cung Le signature tee (sorry Mike).


----------

